# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Skulptori Kristaq Rama (Skulptor i popullit)

## denku

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kristaq Rama mbeti monument

Kristaqi iku për të mbetur i pavdekshëm. Ai shkoi shumë herët, por do të rrojë gjatë. Ai ka mbetur në gur, në bronx, në themele të palëkundura. Kristaq Rama do të mbetet si një ndër skulptorët më të shquar monumentalistë. Ai në fakt vetë ishte monument.

Atë ditë, pranë tij kokëulur, pashë buzëqeshjen që i kishte ngrirë. Kristaqi shkoi duke sfiduar ligësinë. Ai u këput aty ku lindi heronjtë e tij madhështorë. Kristaqi ra mes Shotës, Azemit, Avniut, Sulejman Vokshit, Aleksandër Mojsiut>, Mujo Ulqinakut, Ndrec Ndue Gjokës, Kristoforidhit, Batos. Kristaqi u këput e ra në prehërin e hyjneshave të krijuara nga dora e tij e madhe, që kur ta zgjaste e kuptoje se sa i vogël je.

Te Kristaqi jemi të gjithë nga pak, më shumë i takon Netës. Shpesh herë i drejtohesha si një amazone që mban gjashtë metra burra (kisha parasysh Kristaqin me dy djemtë e tij). Kristaqin e kanë babë Edi dhe Olsi, nuset, nipërit dhe mbesat që janë dhe do të vijnë, atë e kanë gjakun e tyre. Por Kristaqin e kemi të gjithë ne shokët dhe miqtë e tij të afërt të punës, krijimtarisë, të jetës me gëzime, halle dhe derte, të hidhërimeve të stisura që i madhi Kristaq I kapërcente me punë, në studion e tij. Por mbi të gjithë Kristaqin e ka populli e ka kombi me veri Kosovën dhe jug Çamerinë, me shpirt në Preshevë, Tetovë, Gostivar, Kërçovë etj, kudo ku ka shqiptarë. Shote Galicën në Kukës e vendosi me shikim nga Kosova e robëruar. "Kushtrimtarin" e varrezave të dëshmorëve në Bajram Curri e ngriti madhështor duke piskatur për liri, në Mat gjendet Baba Faja Martaneshi, në Mirditë ngriti Ndrecën, në Durrës Mujon, në Korçë bijtë e saj, në Vlorë Avniun, në Elbasan si bashkëautor Kristoforidhin. Vepra pa mbarim në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, në Muzeun e Skënderbeut në Krujë, në sheshe dhe mjedise në të katër anët e atdheut. Por "Nënë Shqipëri" në Tiranë, në varrezat e kombit, "Monumenti i Pavarësië" në Vlorë, "Përkujtimore e 1920-tës", etj. Vepra të realizuara në bashkëautorësi do të mbeten "faltore" të kombit shqiptar.

Te Kristaqi, sigurisht edhe bashkëautorët e tij, kemi të gjithë nga pak. Kemi se, në të gjithë veprën e tij ai ngjizi në skulpturë shpirtin e popullit të tij, e ngriti si piketa të ndërgjegjes së tij kombëtare në të gjithë tokën mëmë, la vepra që na bën ta kujtojmë përgjithmonë.

Eshtë e çuditshme! Ngriti me tonelata baltë edhe bëri njeri, modeloi në gur e dru, gdhëndi frymë dhe shpirt njeriu. Ra nga skelat dhe u ngrit prapë dhe udhëtoi nëpër atdhe për të lënë shenjat, preku siluetë të brishta të rupit të mermertë, skaliti simbole të shpirtit të trazuar dhe një ditë Ö.. u këput! Ra një kollos që për këdo ishte e pabesueshme, ra skulptori i madh pa e kuptuar dhe ndjerë askush se mund të binte.

Kristaq Rama aq sa i madh ishte si skulptor, po i tillë qe si njeri. Fisnik dhe human, burrë kuvendi, i urtë dhe i mençur. Ai kishte kulturë se studjoi dhe e thelloi vetëÖ.. Do ta kujtojmë gjithmonë "bablokun" tonë. Ngjiste shkallët e tepërta për në apartamentin modest dhe ndjente lumturinë në familjen e tij, duke përkëdhelur mbesën që kur e merrte në supe dukej si lule mali. Hapte dyert e studios që kërcisnin nga lodhja, pasi kapërcente pellgun me ujë dhe humbiste në punë. "Zgjohej" kur e thërriste Muntazi apo i vërshëllente Thomai për kafe. Merrte pensionin e zakonshëm, pas një pensionimi të dhunshëm, por kënaqej që njerëzit e respektonin atë dhe veprën e tij, përuleshin përpara skulpturës Rama. Ç'na shëmtove o "bablok"! Por Kristaq Rama, bashkë me Vilsonin, Danishin, Saliun, Shabanin, Guri Madhin, Ksenofonin, Muntazin, ndikuan shumë në zhvillimin më tej të artit tonë kombëtar. Ata ishin një hallkë e rëndësishme e pararendësve të tyre që krijuan shkollën e lartë të arteve figurative, seleksionuan talente dhe riklasifikuan arritje të pikturës dhe skulpturës, sollën një frymë të re dhe aq sa u mundën dhe dinin, ngritën shkollën dhe në përgjithësi artin në një stad të ri zhvillimi megjithë privacionet dhe telashet e kohës.

Kristaq Rama me veprën e tij krijoi vetë shkollë, një koleksion veprash që kanë vlerën e një Akademie që meriton të quhet "Kristaq Rama" pasi ajo ka vlerat e traditave më të shquara si dhe vizionet e reja të kohës. Siluetet elegante dhe përkujdesja e sensit të bukur të Kristaqit, kur bashkohej me vrullin e kompozimin dinamik të Muntazit, plastikën e modeluar të Shabanit, vepra e tyre monumentale bëhej e bukur dhe madhështore. Kristaq Rama i kishte shokët të rrallë. Miqtë e tjerë ishin nga të gjithë moshat, punërat, të artit, të sportit, të lagjes, qytetit, të Durrësit, Shkodrës, Prishtinës etj., të Shqipërisë.

Kristaqin e deshën se ishte për t'u dashur. Lum ai që la këtë emër!

Kujtim Buza

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Skulptori i Popullit Kristaq Rama duke punuar mbi portretin e Aleksander Mojsiut.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Disa nga veprat e te madhit Kristaq Rama.

Aleksander Moisiu. (i perfunduar)

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Monumenti i Pavaresise ne Vlore.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Sami Frasheri.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Sulejman Vokshi.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Skenderbeu.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Vasil Laci (Atentatori).

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Shote Galica.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Monumenti i luftes se Vlores.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Monumenti "Nene Shqiperi".

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Mujo Ulqinaku.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Monumenti i metalurgut.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Nje nudo.

----------


## denku

Si i ke postuar keto foto direkt ti mo lal ,se mu me dalin si me lart,pra duhet te klikosh qe ti shohesh,ndersa te tuat hapen direkt .Te lutem me trego hapat qe duhen ndjekur.
Pershendetje!!!!!

----------


## Eni

nje mundesi se si Orioni mund t'i kete postuar keto fotot e Ramas eshte duke i hapur ato adresat qe ke dhene ti dhe me pas ka bere "save picture as" ne kompjuterin e tij dhe ne vendin e posaçem per postim ne forum, poshte ka nje opsion "browse..." do klikosh aty dhe keshtu merret lidhja jote nga forumi me kompjuterin ne te cilin jane postuar fotot dhe nuk te mbetet asgje tjeter pervecse te gjesh vendi apo file ku i ke ruajtur fotot dhe te klikosh 2 here ne te dhe me pas do te te dali dhe ty fotoja e postuar. Fotoja duhet te jete nen limitin 50 x 50 pixel.

shpresoj se te ndihmova :)

pershendetje!

----------


## niktironci

Faleminderit,denk, me keni kujtuar nje njeri te madh, qe e kam njohur personalisht dhe i kam sherbyern ne problemet e semundjes se zemres se tije.
Nje njeri qe te krijonte respekt me thjeshtesine ,dhe miresine e tije. I madh nga trupi por edhe nga zemra.
Me Kristaqin, krenohet jo vetem Neta,Olsi dhe Edi por besoj e gjithe Shqiperia.Kristaqi ishte mik dhe shok me Muntaz Dhramin.

----------

